# Sensible business shirts



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Somehow going to M&S in one of the Malls seems bit of a cheat however I don't seem to be able to find many standard, sensible business shirts.

I am undoubtedly looking in the wrong places - Dubai Mall, MoE, Oasis and Times Square are my usual haunts but I really object to upmarket branded fashion names taking a 'normal shirt' and doubling the price just because its a brand.

I am looking for 100 or 200 thread business shirts, long sleeved double cuff ideally. Despite working in a big company, most people seem to be wearing M&S shirts brought back from the UK, or have a few Thomas Pink shorts from various places.

Where do folks go to get sensibly priced, good standard business shirts which are not a ridiculous price because a fashion name sell the M&S quality and doubles the price ?

I am not looking for cheap but equally don't like fashion brands.

TIA


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

with you on the fashion brands!
i will not have another bloke's name written across the top of my under-crackers!

i'm similarly hanging out until i go back to UK next week to stock up for next year.

That said, a chap at work just had 10 tailor made. I think they are around 145AED each. Look great.
simple white shirts, but a flash of colour inside cuffs and collar etc. Somewhere in Deira, i think.


----------



## Brain_ (Jun 16, 2013)

For me, totally agree on the no brand. 
I am looking as well for a shirt tailor, as most sleeves on off the shelve shirts are to long for my stubby arms ;-)
Can someone recommend a good, affordable tailor?

cheers


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's a good reasonably priced tailor. The guy has been around for years and does good work.


http://www.timeoutdubai.com/shopping/reviews/6215-whistle-and-flute#.UcZ8MMsayK0


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Whistle and Flute is excellent. I've had various garments made there over the years.

I also buy shirts from Tyrwhitt during one of their seemingly endless sales. Good quality, no logos. 

No need to pay full price for anything in Dubai if you're willing to wait to go home or visit a tailor.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Whistle and Flute is excellent. I've had various garments made there over the years.
> 
> I also buy shirts from Tyrwhitt during one of their seemingly endless sales. Good quality, no logos.
> 
> *No need to pay full price for anything in Dubai if you're willing to wait to go home or visit a tailor.*


I do about six to seven trip a year to back home and with decent luggage allowance, I do most of my shopping in Canada or US.

This is where I find good deals:

Grove City Premium Outlets


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

my husband has had many shirts and suits done here: Ascots & Chapels :: Bespoke Tailors :: Since 1871

we used the marina mall location. they have a nice variety of fabrics, reasonable prices, and you control all the finer detials like cuffs, collars, etc.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I went to the guys here The Raymond Shop. [I went to the first location mentioned in dubai - near the Karama GPO. Parking was easy, and direct road to "New Dubai")
Cheaper than whistle and flute (and faster). The fabric can be bought there itself. The tailoring cost (minus fabric) is 60 Dhs for a double cuff shirt


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

sammylou said:


> my husband has had many shirts and suits done here: Ascots & Chapels :: Bespoke Tailors :: Since 1871
> 
> we used the marina mall location. they have a nice variety of fabrics, reasonable prices, and you control all the finer detials like cuffs, collars, etc.


i don't know how much they cost, but a quick glance at the website tells me i can't afford it!
Looks far too expensive for me!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

vantage said:


> i don't know how much they cost, but a quick glance at the website tells me i can't afford it!
> Looks far too expensive for me!


you'd be surprised. of course it is all relative but they usually have a special where you get 4 shirts for 999 aed. to me, that is very reasonable considering it is made to measure and of very good quality.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Wow. That's out of my budget range by at least double! Not because i can't afford it, but because i wont.
You can get very good tailored shirts in Dubai for half that, i think.

Clothes appear very very low on my financial horizon!

my trust in people is inversely proportional to the perceived cost of their clothing!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

250Dhs for a shirt isn't a lot - it's only £45 and M&S decent ones are that price these days.


I dread to think what a £15 shirt looks like after a few washes and usage


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> 250Dhs for a shirt isn't a lot - it's only £45 and M&S decent ones are that price these days.
> 
> I dread to think what a £15 shirt looks like after a few washes and usage


Agreed. I used to pay much more than that for decent "off the shelf" shirts in NZ or Australia. 

Thanks Sammylou since it seems your husband is happy with them & you have been back a few times,- I'm off there this afternoon.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Would have to agree with Vantage, custom / tailored shirts of great quality fabric can be found for far cheaper. Just requires a bit of venturing into 'Old Dubai'. I would recommend getting the fabric from a place that specializes in fabric and then getting it tailored elsewhere, if one wants emphasis on quality etc ...


----------



## canadianbilal (Mar 3, 2013)

Is it really that bad? I need my dress shirts and am now wondering how many I can buy before I come out to Dubai.. 

What about dress pants? Jeans?


----------

